
Show HN: Embed Hacker News dynamically as comment section - greato
https://txtpen.github.io/hn/
======
zerg_rush
It's just blank for me. This is an interesting idea though - I wonder if it
would on average increase or decrease the quality of HN conversations.

It might also help some interesting posts that aren't submitted much but still
have interesting content get more HN activity and thereby reach the front
page.

------
greato
I wrote this primarily for tech blogs. For example:
[http://rickyhan.com/blog/k8s.html](http://rickyhan.com/blog/k8s.html)

~~~
franciscop
Hey greato, I made the same thing 6-9 months ago in
[https://comments.network/](https://comments.network/) , but I was contacted
by HN stating that I do not have permission to use the comments from HN and to
stop doing so. Just letting you know.

~~~
greato
Thanks for the heads up. This will be free and open source. Also checkout my
main project txtpen thanks.

------
ezekg
Been checking this periodically to see how it looks, but it seems like your
example blog is still not working.

~~~
greato
It's been fixed. It was broken because it was querying a sub comment(not root
comment).

------
noureddin
This is a really great idea. But couldn't it done without JavaScript?

------
MrQuincle
"No such item" error message

~~~
greato
hn.algolia.com is aggressively cached. It's updated every 3 minutes.

~~~
WrtCdEvrydy
Neato

